

The 10 Python Conferences Happening at PyCon 2011 (part 1) - VanL
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2011/02/10-python-conferences-happening-at.html

======
jnoller
Yes, I finally finished the schedule over the weekend:
<http://us.pycon.org/2011/schedule/>

------
jnoller
Also, we just signed QNX (<http://www.qnx.com/>) as a Diamond level sponsor!

